# Rocket, spinach, cress.



## ChloeD (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all! I've just bought some packet seeds of rocket, spinach and cress to grow for my hermann, Maggie. I'm going to buy some weed mix for her too but are these ok for her to eat? Thanks!


----------



## HLogic (Feb 22, 2015)

As components of a varied diet, definitely! "Varied" being the key word. No single or limited number of foodstuffs should be considered "OK". Variety is the spice (and necessity) of life...


----------



## ChloeD (Feb 22, 2015)

This great! Thank you


----------

